# B&S 8HP horizontal shaft engine



## Ricktp1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this forum so here goes. I have a 30+yr. old engine from a leaf blower that I want to use on a log splitter. It has the following numbers,
Model# 190432
Type# 0535-01
Code# 74061410
Ser# E19580
I am missing the governor spring that connects from the gov. arm to somewhere on the gov. control plate. The throttle is controled by a remote cable. I have the parts illustration & operators manual from B&S but they don't show clearly how and where everything goes. I spoke to tech at B&S and they can't seem to tell me the right part number for the gov. spring or any related parts I may need. I bought a spring #260695 at local dealer but it doesn't seem right and they weren't any help past that. Does anyone have any info on this or a good drawing of the gov. linkage with a remote cable? Sorry for the long post.
Thanks
Rick.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

Manufactures will buy engines, from like B&S and adapt them to suite their purpose. Being a leaf blower, it would not need a govener. There maybe parts they removed as they where not needed. It being 30 years old, parts will be hard to get.

Here is what I think is the correct site, but not sure:

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/pdf/illustrated_parts_list/100/MS5848.pdf

Here is a pic from an old B&S manual, it is for a 190000 series cast iron engine:










BG


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: BG - Magic, that you have and made available that old B&S manual ray:

Rick - the linkage on BG's diagram that is annotated "To increase speed" is where your throttle cable should connect. The diagram BG provided looks like a set up from a generator (or indeed a log splitter) where constant throttle speed changes are generally not necessary. So if you can set you engine up just as shown in the diagram - that should work perfectly for an engine connected to a hydraulic pump.

In your initial setup - you will need to adjust the engine run speed to one that suits both the ram extend (log split) and retract cycles for the hydraulic pump - (by trial & error I'm afraid ) but once set, the engine will just hold a constant RPM and any un-needed hydraulic oil will be diverted back to the tank thru the pressure relief / bypass valve.:wink:

On more recent / more sophisticated units - there is often a throttle linkage actuated by a pressure / flow valve connected to the hydraulic accumulator - but let's not get things too complicated.


----------



## Ricktp1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all,
Thanks for the quick reply. My linkage is different than in your manual. I have a Governor control plate with a remote throttle cable. I will take some pictures of what I have and post them as soon as can figure out how.
Thanks
Rick.


----------



## Ricktp1 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have attached some pics of my gov. & gov.plate. Can anyone tell me from the pics what part# spring I am missing? It doesn't seem that with the throttle arm linkage moving in an arc that the gov. arm & spring would maintain the proper tension. Should'nt the spring operate in a straight line? Am I missing something?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

My book does not show anything like this. Again parts could been changed since this engine was made to be throttled controlled not governer controled.

BG


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: You need a B&S governor spring ( which you need to get from B&S dealer - as any old spring *will NOT suffice*!!:4-thatsba). and probably the little clamp & screws that clamps the outer of the bowden cable. Any good B&S repair shop should be able to supply you with these

See if these attached diagrams and speed control set up pages help


----------



## goodonya (Apr 18, 2009)

:4-dontkno Is that 190000 series manual available? If so, where and how. I have downloaded the parts manual, although mine is a type 1697.


----------

